# In the "Hood"...Merg Mount!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Hoodie Mount that was taken by Corey from Jamestown. Thanks for checkin' out and Happy New Year Everybody!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

DAMN! That thing looks sweet!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

looks like the haircut bandman had in 6th grade :beer: nice work rick.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Triple B said:


> looks like the haircut bandman had in 6th grade :beer: nice work rick.


:lol:

Pretty sick as always Rick! Keep up the great work. :beer:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Sweet mount!!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I regret not mounting a hoodie. Shot alot of them last year. Nice mount.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Awsome mount as always Rick!


----------



## camo_greg (Sep 19, 2008)

nice mount. i got a common merganser mounted and missed a hooded merganser that i need to mount


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

great mount.


----------



## Brian Cote (Jan 2, 2009)

Very Nice! Those are cool birds!


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

WOW! nice mount, that thing looks real nice :beer:


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I LOVE the fro!


----------

